# Unterschied zwischen Arbeitsspeicher und Ladespeicher



## husox81 (11 November 2009)

*CPU 315-2DP   6ES7 315-2AG10-0AB0*


Hallo zusammen,

ich denke mal, dass die Art dieses Threat schon einmal gestellt wurde aber habe leider nicht das passende für mich gefunden.

Beim Laden eines Porjektes, kam die Fehlermeldung, dass der Ladespeicher nicht ausreichend sei (512kbyte MMC). Deshalb wurde eine größere Speicherkarte gekauft (4MB MMC). Beim zweiten Versuch hies es, dass der Arbeitsspeicher nicht genug Speicher hat (128kByte).

Meine Frage an euch:

- Woran liegt eigentlich der unterschied zwischen Ladespeicher und Arbeitsspeicher?

- Warum kriege ich eine Fehlermeldung über dem Arbeitsspeicher, trotz erweiterter Ladespeicher?

Vielen Dank im vorraus!!!


----------



## Perfektionist (11 November 2009)

Ladespeicher ist auf der MMC. Arbeitsspeicher in der CPU. Das Programm wird als Duplikat im Arbeitsspeicher ausgeführt.


----------



## husox81 (11 November 2009)

Und wozu bräuchte ich dann eine größere Ladespeicherkarte (MMC), wenn der Arbeitsspeicher nur wie oben genannt 128kbyte verarbeiten kann?


----------



## Perfektionist (11 November 2009)

für CPUs, die einen größeren Arbeitsspeicher haben.


----------



## husox81 (11 November 2009)

Das macht doch gar kein Sinn!!!

Wenn in den Datenblättern  z.B. bei einer CPU 315-2DP steht, dass der Ladespeicher erweiterbar bis 8Mbyte ist. 

Warum ist es dann erweiterbar?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 November 2009)

Im Ladespeicher befindet sich nicht nur der ausführbare Code bzw. die Aktualwerte bei DBs sondern eine ganze Reihe von Zusatzinformationen zum baustein. Bei einem DB ist dort z.B. die Beschreibung der Datentypen etc. hinterlegt, bei einem normalen Baustein die Sprungadressen, Netzwerkgrenzen, ... All dies benötigt unter Unständen deutlich mehr Platz als der reine Arbeitsspeicherbedarf. Wie groß die beiden Speicheranforderungen sind, kann im Simatic Manager direkt angezeigt werden (über Eigenschaften des Bausteinordners). Ein Rätselraten ist somit nicht notwendig.
Nachtrag: Im Ladespeicher kann auch das komplette Projekt und weitere Dateien abgelegt werden. Und dann wird erst richtig Platz benötigt ;-) Und außerdem kann ein Firmwareupdate über die MMC durchgeführt werden. Auch hier sind je nach CPU einige MBs erforderlich.


----------



## Perfektionist (11 November 2009)

in den Ladespeicher kann man noch andere Dinge ausser dem ablauffähigen Code ablegen - z.B. das Projekt mit Symbolik und allem drumrum (macht in der Praxis nur kaum einer).

Die großen Speicherkarten sind ggf. auch mal für ein Firmwareupdate notwendig.


----------



## husox81 (11 November 2009)

Vielen Dank an euch beiden!

Ich habe jetzt ein Bild (siehe Anhang) von einer 400 er CPU.

Könntet ihr mir kurz erklären, was so alles gemeint ist?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 November 2009)

Zum einen wird beim Ladespeicher zwischen RAM und EPROM unterschieden (interner Ladespeicher = RAM, externer RAM oder EPROM = Flash). Die Unterschiede beim Arbeitsspeicher beziehen sich auf Code und Daten, denn manche CPUs haben hier getrennte Speicherbereiche. Die CPU 318 hat 256 kByte für Daten und 256 kByte für Code. Pech, wenn mehr Daten aber kaum Code benötigt wird. 
Die erforderliche Byteanzahl ist aber nicht online (denn da sind die Bausteine ja bereits in der CPU) sondern wie geschrieben über Eigenschaften des Bausteinsordners ersichtlich.


----------

